# Intruders shot after Texas couple wrests shotgun



## Monadnock (Sep 5, 2008)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/intruders_shot;_ylt=Avz1eKzBj5ho7.s1pshB.hIDW7oF



> The 34-year-old mother of two grabbed a shotgun that had been pointed at her face early Wednesday, starting a struggle that ended with one intruder killed with his own weapon and another in the hospital.
> 
> ...
> 
> Investigators say the couple were just defending their family and probably won't be charged.



What a horrifying story, but with a happy ending.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 5, 2008)

Monadnock said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/intruders_shot;_ylt=Avz1eKzBj5ho7.s1pshB.hIDW7oFWhat a horrifying story, but with a happy ending.




Yes! Let's hope she isn't having trouble dealing with what happened. It can be traumatic even when you win.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow!  I am happy that they were able to protect themselves and their loved ones.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 5, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Yes! Let's hope she isn't having trouble dealing with what happened. It can be traumatic even when you win.


 


> _*"Well, I shot him again, and I guess that was it,"*_ Keith Hoehn said.
> 
> Dakota Scott Benoit, 20, of Richland Hills, was pronounced dead at a hospital. John Garland Pierson, 25, of Haltom City, was in critical condition and in police custody at the hospital.
> 
> _*"I am not happy that someone is dead," *_Kellie Hoehn said._* "But I am glad that my family is alive."*_


 
I think they'll be fine....


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 5, 2008)

> 32-year-old Keith Hoehn, told the Fort Worth Star-Telegram. *"I thought I was a dead man. We're fighting for our lives.*"


 That's the whole thing right there in a nutshell. An intruder in your home is one thing... two still another... two ARMED intruders is something altogether a category in-of-by-itself. 
Those folks had every right to do what they did. Even if it spilled out into the front yard it was still their domain and the fact that the one who was shot got up and lunged again shows intent to cause harm. 
Completely justified in my opinion. 
Brave couple and should be respected for holding to their wits and be willing to pay the price to protect their loved ones. 

Traumatic as this is and it will be for a while I suppose, particularly for the young ones, this family will be fine, I agree. 

Lets hope that things don't go sour in court.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,417122,00.html

BLUE MOUND, Texas   When two gunmen smashed through the glass front door of her suburban Fort Worth home, Kellie Hoehn didn't think twice.

The 34-year-old mother of two grabbed a shotgun that had been pointed at her face early Wednesday, starting a struggle that ended with one intruder killed with his own weapon and another in the hospital.
"I wasn't going to let them get to my babies," she said, recalling the moment when she pushed up the muzzle of the shotgun, pointing it away from her children's rooms.

Although the intruders told her to keep quiet, she screamed for her husband. She told her 12-year-old son, who was awakened by the sound of the shattering glass front door, to get his 5-year-old sister and hide.
"It was like a horror movie," her husband, 32-year-old Keith Hoehn, told the Fort Worth Star-Telegram. "I thought I was a dead man. We're fighting for our lives."

With Kellie Hoehn clinging to the weapon's muzzle, her husband tackled the man who held the shotgun. She knocked the intruder in the head with a jar candle, giving her husband a chance to wrest the shotgun.
By then the tussle had spilled out onto the front lawn. Keith Hoehn shot one of the men who had a pistol, police said. Wounded, that man ran away.

Then the intruder who initially had the shotgun charged Keith Hoehn.
Kellie Hoehn told The Dallas Morning News that she screamed at her husband, "Shoot him, shoot him, shoot him."

Her husband fired the shotgun and the man fell to the ground. Then the shot man lunged a second time.

*"Well, I shot him again, and I guess that was it,"* Keith Hoehn said.
Dakota Scott Benoit, 20, of Richland Hills, was pronounced dead at a hospital. John Garland Pierson, 25, of Haltom City, was in critical condition and in police custody at the hospital.

"I am not happy that someone is dead," Kellie Hoehn said. "But I am glad that my family is alive."

Police said Pierson was shot in the left arm and the bullet pierced his diaphragm and other organs but his condition was improving. He will face charges of burglary of habitation with intent to commit another felony, police said.

Investigators say the couple were just defending their family and probably won't be charged.


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 5, 2008)

Good for them!  Gotta love Texas


----------



## Brian S (Sep 5, 2008)

Happy outcome!!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Sep 6, 2008)

Now that's a happy ending!


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 6, 2008)

Fathers will fight for their families but ah the fury of a mother whose children are threatened!


----------



## Guardian (Sep 7, 2008)

Investigators say the couple were just defending their family and probably won't be charged.

I think to say this part is ridiculous to say the least.  The laws are clear in Texas, they won't be charged period.  To even say this was ignorant.  I know they have to play the middle, but when the laws are clear, we don't have to play the middle.

I'm happy for the outcome also and I agree don't mess with a Mother when her children are present, bad medicine there.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 7, 2008)

Guardian said:


> Investigators say the couple were just defending their family and probably won't be charged.
> 
> I think to say this part is ridiculous to say the least. The laws are clear in Texas, they won't be charged period. To even say this was ignorant.




Ignorant, perhaps, to say it in Texas-it was broadcast to the whole world, though.



Guardian said:


> I know they have to play the middle, but when the laws are clear, we don't have to play the middle.
> 
> I'm happy for the outcome also and I agree don't mess with a Mother when her children are present, bad medicine there.


 
They were playing, not to the middle, but-as I said-the whole world. While they won't be charged, and probably wouldn't be charged in a lot of places, even New York, they still might be charged in some places, so it was just releasing another bit of information that was offered by the authorities (were they "ignorant") to the press. 

Due diligience will be undertaken by the police, rest assured, to determine that this story is simply the truth, and that what took place wasn't the result of some sort of plot on the part of either of the people involved: Mom hired the lowlifes to kill dad, or vice versa, and this is how it played out...one of them would be charged under those circumstances.....hence, at this stage of the investigation, saying they "_probably_ won't be charged."


----------



## Guardian (Sep 7, 2008)

elder999 said:


> [/color][/size]
> 
> Ignorant, perhaps, to say it in Texas-it was broadcast to the whole world, though.
> 
> ...




I see your points here Elder, the best thing for them to have done in my view was said nothing.  Though broadcast where the world could see it, they were talking to the Texas based news folks since not all crimes in every state make national headlines as with this one, the only reason this one was seen is because it was put here or else if you didn't live in Texas or read Texas headlines, you would probably have never known it happened as true with any state.

The Police were specifically speaking on this incident, not the "what ifs" that might come later, thus it is an ignorant statement in my view, when the laws state quite clearly here that they were justified.

I see your point though.


----------

